# New Sales Office ?



## Rent_Share (Sep 30, 2013)

I know I am not supposed to post in here but I saw this

http://orangecounty.craigslist.org/rej/4100682610.html

Besides Monarch which is not in Newport, I didn't know diamond had a presence in SOCAL ?


----------



## rickandcindy23 (Sep 30, 2013)

David, why are you not allowed to post here?  

Diamond board is exclusive to Diamond owners only? 

Or, is this your ad?  I think not.


----------



## presley (Sep 30, 2013)

Just a thought, but maybe it will be working at an affiliate.  Some of the Grand Pacific Resorts are Diamond affiliated.  The ones I visit are also part of HGVC, so it's Hilton working the floor for sales, but if they weren't there, I could see DRI having staff there.


----------



## Rent_Share (Sep 30, 2013)

rickandcindy23 said:


> David, why are you not allowed to post here?
> 
> Diamond board is exclusive to Diamond owners only?
> 
> Or, is this your ad? I think not.


 
I have only been to 2 TS presentations and both were DRI, (I did get booted out  of a Worldmark one that the RH booked me without my wife on the trip and the salesman was pissed so he did every thing he could not to gift me, got my gift after complaining to corporate)

I was told to leave after I expressed my opinion of Clooberg and Diamond after (Undercover Boss)2


----------



## Rent_Share (Sep 30, 2013)

presley said:


> Just a thought, but maybe it will be working at an affiliate. Some of the Grand Pacific Resorts are Diamond affiliated. The ones I visit are also part of HGVC, so it's Hilton working the floor for sales, but if they weren't there, I could see DRI having staff there.


 

IMHO the only TS property in Newport is the Marriott


----------



## presley (Sep 30, 2013)

Rent_Share said:


> IMHO the only TS property in Newport is the Marriott



Maybe they are trying to trick people into think Capistrano is in Newport.  

"I just got a great new job selling Timeshares across the street from the ocean in newport beach."


----------



## T_R_Oglodyte (Sep 30, 2013)

Or perhaps they are opening an off-site sales office???

Newport has the demographic that DRI is after.


----------



## amycurl (Sep 30, 2013)

This made me laugh out loud---at the end of the first bullet point of job responsibilities: "to carry out presentations of company products and services to current & potential clients in an ethical and responsible manner. "

Uh-huh. I think doing this in an "ethical and responsible manner," will somehow conflict with responsibility bullet point number five: "•Assist representatives in overcoming clients' objections. "  My first question if I were interviewing: in the case of conflict between these two points, which should I prioritize? I'm guessing that even asking the question would get me booted out the door....:ignore:


----------



## Rent_Share (Oct 1, 2013)

T_R_Oglodyte said:


> Or perhaps they are opening an off-site sales office???


 
Which was the question posed in the original thread title


----------



## Bill4728 (Oct 7, 2013)

Monarch Grand (AKA Pacific Monarch) had their corp office in SoCal and they are now a DRI group. So I'd guess that they are trying to sell MGV /DRI  to the same people.


----------



## Rent_Share (Oct 7, 2013)

Freeway close in Laguna Nigel, (not Newport)


----------



## oneohana (Oct 9, 2013)

Bill4728 said:


> Monarch Grand (AKA Pacific Monarch) had their corp office in SoCal and they are now a DRI group. So I'd guess that they are trying to sell MGV /DRI  to the same people.



Bill, I'm with you. It seems that DRI is using Monarch's old sales office which is in Newport.


----------

